#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  > [SOLVED] How can I forward an email, remove FW/RE, delete body and insert signature

## taylorsm

So I found multiple macros that do what I want, so I have to combine them, but I am unfamiliar with Outlook compared to Excel. Can someone help out?




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## humdingaling

hmmm if your deleting body...what are you actually forwarding?

----------


## taylorsm

lol. The attachments. I have a report forwarded to me by my team, I review and forward it on.

----------


## humdingaling

oh *face palm*
sorry yes of course
instead of using that array loop i went old school and just did two replace lines 

adapted something i did previously on here, see it works for you
i cannot test for you in outlook...our company has blocked macros on outlook now




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## humdingaling

if you find that the subject line has too many double spaces
you can add another line in to get rid of those too
something like 



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


this being the last one of course

----------


## taylorsm

This works beautifully, the only thing I can see is that my signature has our company logo (img) and it says it cannot displayed.

----------


## humdingaling

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2...es-to-the-mail

try mentioned solution here
sorry cannot test with my current setup

----------


## taylorsm

Thanks, i tried but can't seem to get it to work. If I change the address to the entire path, nothing happens, blank email, no signature. If I do the whole path only, taking out the Environ, same thing. Even going on folder back, doing \Roaming\ causes this. 

it says 



> In the .htm file in the signatures directory you can edit the htm file. The pictures are stored as relative path and when you use the code it looses that path so if you use discrete path it will be able to find the pictures. so go into the file and look for any relative paths and make them discrete.
> 
> "/Microsoft/Signatures/picturefile.jpg"
> 
> change that to include the whole path
> 
> "/root/user/blah blah../Microsoft/Signatures/picturefile.jpg"
> 
> This solved the missing image problem for me.

----------


## humdingaling

i think the issue is this



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


maybe skip the whole signature piece and do display first which should open blank email with default signature & picture (presuming you have as current setup)




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


basically ron's first code
http://www.rondebruin.nl/win/s1/outlook/signature.htm

----------


## taylorsm

Getting a variable not defined error and I think it is for the   ".HTMLBody = "<br>" & HTMLBody" part

----------


## humdingaling

try with the extra "."



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## taylorsm

that seems to have done it! awesome. thank you.

----------


## humdingaling

Cheers
thanks for the rep

----------


## taylorsm

I don't know if just didn't see it or what, but the old email is still being included. It doesn't remove the previous body. Changing the signature to .htmlbody keeps the old body.

----------


## humdingaling

hmmm not being able to test code makes it slightly harder to give out solutions




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


one last try
^this grabs signature out of new email and it for later use

if that doesnt work then my only recourse is to back to original solution but fix the image path (potentially the last post may work for you)
http://www.vbaexpress.com/forum/show...Outlook-e-mail

----------


## taylorsm

lol. It opens two emails. One new blank email, then the forward, same issue, but on the image error instead of can't be displayed, it says moved or deleted.

----------


## taylorsm

humdingaling, i got it! Altering the data in the .HTM file made it work. WEIRD thing to have to do, but w/e. As of right now it is working. I closed out and reopened Outlook and seems to be ok....

----------


## humdingaling

oh...forgot to close the new email
i always like to try/test my solutions before giving them to avoid giving code with small mistakes like this




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


^this should solve the double emails things

anyway this seemed to not have worked as well

persistence pays off, hope that solves your issue 

Cheers
Hum

----------

